# وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) و (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .



## مسلم مهذب2 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .​


----------



## meshatsabry (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .*

سلام ونعمة ايها المسلم المهذب   افهم هذة هى النعمة  التى فى السيد الرب يسوع ففى العهد القديم عندما كان اللة  يكلم موسى النبى على الجبل   كان الجبل يدخن و ىيتزلزل وكان ان لمس الجبل انسان او حيوان  كان موتا يموت  فى العهد الجديد  اللة ظهر فى الجسد  فى الرب يسوع  ارجو ان تكون فهمت


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .*




مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .​


*
لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله في مجده، ولا تستطيع أعضاء البصر رؤية الله لأنه ليس مادة. "من رآني فقد رأى الآب" لا تعني الرؤية البصرية، كما لا تعني رؤية الله في مجده، لأنه في المسيح ظهر الله في جسد البشر المتواضع. الكتاب يقول:

6 الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ.
7 لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ.
8 وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ.
الرسالة الى أهل فيلبي  2: 6-8

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .*

اول شىء اشكركم لى الرد
ولكن يوجد نقض اتمنى ان افهمه يتم توضحيه 
بشكل افضل​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .*




مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> اول شىء اشكركم لى الرد
> ولكن يوجد نقض اتمنى ان افهمه يتم توضحيه
> بشكل افضل​



*حدد الأشياء الغير مفهومة في هذا الموضوع ونجيبك بنعمة الله.*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .*

السؤال واضح ولا يحتاج للشرح ولكن النقد هنا 
 ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب )  ((لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .
اتمنى من حضرتك التوضيح .​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .*




مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> السؤال واضح ولا يحتاج للشرح ولكن النقد هنا
> ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب )  ((لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .
> اتمنى من حضرتك التوضيح .​



الرد​
*لو فعلا مش فاهم حاجة في الرد تفضل إسأل. وإلا فلا تضيع وقتنا.*


----------



## Sibelle (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .*

الآخ مسلم المهذب السؤال هو نتيجة عدم فهم عقيدة الثالوث و الصفات الأقنومية​ 
إبن الله هو حكمة الله = كلمة الله الذي به كون كل شيء
الآبن = الكلمة الذي تجسد ​ 
لهيك بنقول الكلمة صار جسدا. و هذا ما يقصد ان من راى الآبن وراى اعماله فقد رأى الآب.
الا يدل حديث الآنسان على ما يكمن و يجول في عقله؟​ 
اما الرؤية البصرية فشرحها الآخ كيرلس كتير منيح لأن فعلا لا احد يستطيع ان يرى الآب​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .*

*لا يستطيع انسان ان يرى الله فى مجده وكامل جوهره
ولكن الابن اظهر واعلن لنا الله الغير مدرك فى شخصه حينما تجسد
الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذى فى حضنه هو خبر*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .*

اول شىء مشكور لكم على الجهد الذى بذلتوه فى الرد على السؤال 
هل يوجد ايات داخل الكتاب المقدس توضح لنا اكثر من ذلك واكون 
جزيل الشكر لكم​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .*

*عايز ايات توضح ايه وانا اقولك
انا عايز اقولك حاجة الاول مش مهم السؤال بس بجد انت انسان محترم والمحترم بشيله فوق دماخى وانت باين عليك محترم 
*


----------



## أَمَة (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .*




مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> اول شىء مشكور لكم على الجهد الذى بذلتوه فى الرد على السؤال​
> هل يوجد ايات داخل الكتاب المقدس توضح لنا اكثر من ذلك واكون
> 
> جزيل الشكر لكم ​


 

 شكر على أدبك سيد *مسلم مهذب 2.*

أي جزء من السؤال تريد توضيحه وتطلب أيات من الكتاب المقدس عشان نرد عليك؟


----------



## fredyyy (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .*

*نضع الآيات جنبًا الى جنب *
*ونرى مجال كل آية وطبيعة المشهد وحيثياته *

يوحنا 14 : 9 
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! 
اَلَّذِي *رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ* فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ 
 

الخروج 33 : 18 - 23
فَقَالَ: «*ارِنِي مَجْدَكَ*». 
فَقَالَ: «اجِيزُ كُلَّ جُودَتِي قُدَّامَكَ. وَانَادِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ قُدَّامَكَ. وَاتَرَافُ عَلَى مَنْ اتَرَافُ وَارْحَمُ مَنْ ارْحَمُ». 
وَقَالَ: «*لا تَقْدِرُ انْ تَرَى وَجْهِي* لانَّ الْانْسَانَ لا يَرَانِي وَيَعِيشُ». 
وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «هُوَذَا عِنْدِي مَكَانٌ فَتَقِفُ عَلَى الصَّخْرَةِ. 
وَيَكُونُ مَتَى *اجْتَازَ مَجْدِي* انِّي اضَعُكَ فِي نُقْرَةٍ مِنَ الصَّخْرَةِ وَاسْتُرُكَ بِيَدِي حَتَّى اجْتَازَ. 
ثُمَّ ارْفَعُ يَدِي *فَتَنْظُرُ وَرَائِي*. وَامَّا *وَجْهِي فَلا يُرَى*». 

​
*المشهد في إنجيل يوحنا*
*التلاميذ يشاهدوا المسيح بحسب الجسد *
*وما خفِي عن فيلبس هو الآب الحال في المسيح *
*ما نراه هنا من مجد ( مجد الله - أمجاد اللاهوت ) ُمحتجب في جسد المسيح *
*( الجسد الانساني الأرضي المصنوع من التراب لا يقدر أن يُعاين أمجاد اللاهوت )*

**** لكن الانسان إقترب من هذا المجد في المسيح *

*المشهد في خروج* 33
*الله بلاهوته مُتجلي على الجبل ... دون تجسد *
*أراد موس أن يري الله في مجد لاهوته ... فلم يقدر ... وهنا نعيد القول : *
*( الجسد الانساني الأرضي المصنوع من التراب لا يقدر أن يُعاين أمجاد اللاهوت )*

*لكن ُستِرَ موسى بيد الله فلم يرى وجه الله بل نظر بعدما عبر الله بمجده *


*في الحالتين إستطاع الانسان ( المؤمن فقط ) *
*أن يرى لمحة من لمحات مجد الله حاجبًا مجد لاهوته *

*في جسد المسيح ... في المشهد الأول *
*موسى في الصخرة ... في المشهد الثاني *


*لكن سنرى المسيح وجهًا لوجه حين تتغير أجسادنا من ترابية إلى سماوية *
كورنثوس الأولى 13 : 12 
فَإِنَّنَا نَنْظُرُ الآنَ فِي مِرْآةٍ فِي لُغْزٍ لَكِنْ *حِينَئِذٍ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ*. الآنَ أَعْرِفُ بَعْضَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ سَأَعْرِفُ كَمَا عُرِفْتُ. 

كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 2 
فَإِنَّنَا فِي هَذِهِ أَيْضاً نَئِنُّ مُشْتَاقِينَ إِلَى أَنْ نَلْبَسَ فَوْقَهَا *مَسْكَنَنَا الَّذِي مِنَ السَّمَاءِ*. 

​**********************************************
​كورنثوس الأولى 10 : 4 
وَجَمِيعَهُمْ شَرِبُوا شَرَاباً وَاحِداً رُوحِيّاً - 
لأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَشْرَبُونَ مِنْ صَخْرَةٍ رُوحِيَّةٍ تَابِعَتِهِمْ *وَالصَّخْرَةُ كَانَتِ الْمَسِيحَ*. 
​ 
*من هذه الآية نعرف أن *
*موسى (الذي ُيمثل الانسان) محفوظ في الصخرة (المسيح) *
*وحيث الانسان في المسيح يستطيع أن يرى الله*

*ومن الجهه الأخرى راينا الله في المسيح *

**** ( الخطاة يمتنعون ) ...... ليس لهم أن يروا الله ... إلا بعد الايمان بالمسيح *

*إذاً لا تعارض في النص .... الإختلاف في الحالة *

*من يرى الله ...ومن لا يقدر أن يرى الله*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .*

شمس الحق
أمة
ميرسى على هذا الكلام 
واعتقد الاخ fredyyy قام بهذا 
الواجب وانزل الايات التى كنت اريد اعرفها 
وشكرااا لكم​


----------



## Mor Antonios (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .*



Sibelle قال:


> الآخ مسلم المهذب السؤال هو نتيجة عدم فهم عقيدة الثالوث و الصفات الأقنومية​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*اختي الحبيبة اريد ان اوضح لك امرا ذُكر سهواً،وليس من باب النقد.*
*لاحظت اغلب الناس يسمون أو ينسبون للاقانيم كلمة (صفات ) وهذا غير مقبول عقيديا...لماذا ؟*
*كلنا نعرف ما هي الصفة.. مثلا نقول هذا الرجل شجاع كالاسد. ..فالشجاعة هنا هي صفة هذا الرجل ..والشجاعة ليست طبيعة او ذات للرجل بل هي صفته.*

*لذلك عندما نقول ان الاقانيم صفات فإننا نقع في خطئ ..لماذا؟*
*لان الآب ليس صفة لله بل الله ذاته*
*و الابن ليس صفة لله بل هو الله ذاته*
*والروح القدس ليس صفة لله بل الله ذاته*

*فالاقانيم هي ذوات وهي ذات الشئ..*
*للمزيد يرجى مراجعة هذا الموضوع:*
*ما معنى كلمة طبيعة واقنوم واين ذكرت في الكتاب المقدس* 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84778


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .*




مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> اول شىء مشكور لكم على الجهد الذى بذلتوه فى الرد على السؤال
> هل يوجد ايات داخل الكتاب المقدس توضح لنا اكثر من ذلك واكون
> جزيل الشكر لكم​



*يوحنا 1 18 اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ.*​
الله في جوهره لا يراه أحد
أما الابن الذي هو يسوع المسيح
هو خبر عن صورة الله و مجده الذي ظهر متجسدا فيه

كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 4 العدد 4 الَّذِينَ فِيهِمْ إِلَهُ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ قَدْ أَعْمَى أَذْهَانَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لِئَلاَّ تُضِيءَ لَهُمْ إِنَارَةُ إِنْجِيلِ مَجْدِ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ.​
 كولوسي الأصحاح 1 العدد 15 اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ.​
اذًا المسيح هو الصورة المنظورة لله الغير منظور


----------



## مورا مارون (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .*

 (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .

عفوا بس وين هي الاية ومن اي اصحاح او مقطع لو سمحت


----------



## fredyyy (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .*




مورا مارون قال:


> (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .
> 
> عفوا بس وين هي الاية ومن اي اصحاح او مقطع لو سمحت


 

*من فضلك *

*راجع المشاركة 13*


----------



## مورا مارون (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: وجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) .*




fredyyy قال:


> *من فضلك *
> 
> *راجع المشاركة 13*





شكرا فريدي


----------



## كامل عماد (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسى على التوضيح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 نوفمبر 2010)

أريد فقط إعادة نقطة ، سبق الإخوة الأحباء وذكروها
++ وهى أن الله الغير منظور ، والذى يستحيل رؤية لاهوته ، هو نفسه الذى كان يتكلم - من خلال الجسد الذى إتحد به - إلى تلاميذه .
++ فإنه يعاتب فيلبس لأنه بعد كل هذه المعجزات لم ينتبه لهذه الحقيقة .
++ ففى هذا الناسوت الذى إتحد به اللاهوت ، أمكن للبشر أن يتعاملوا مع الله الغير منظور ، يتعاملون معه معاملة لصيقة ، فيتعرفون على شخصيته معرفة حقيقية ، معرفة ناتجة عن التعامل المباشر .
++ فإنه عندما يقول : من رآنى فقد رأى الآب ، فإنه يعنى أن من عرفه فقد عرف شخصية الله معرفة عميقة ناتجة عن التعامل المباشر وليس مجرد السماع عنه
++ وفى المثل الشعبى يقولون : من لم تعامله فلن تعرفه أبداً
++ إذن فالرؤية البصرية لجوهر اللاهوت مستحيلة ، ولكن الله من خلال معجزة التجسد أظهر ذاته لنا ، أى أظهر جوانب شخصيته لنا من خلال التعامل المباشر معه ، فقد أعطانا أن نتلامس معه فنفهمه عن قرب من خلال التعامل المباشر معه .
++ حتى أن أحد التلاميذ يقول :  
 اَلَّذِي كَانَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ، الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ بِعُيُونِنَا، الَّذِي شَاهَدْنَاهُ، وَلَمَسَتْهُ أَيْدِينَا،
1يو1:1
فإنه يعنى أن الأزلى الغير منظور ، قد تعاملوا معه معاملة لصيقة مباشرة ، من خلال معجزة التجسد التى فيها إتحد إتحاداً معجزياً بذلك الناسوت
++ أما بقية الآيات فإن الإخوة الأحباء قد ذكروها بكل وضوح


----------



## عثمان القطعانى (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*اقتباس-(لان الآب ليس صفة لله بل الله ذاته
و الابن ليس صفة لله بل هو الله ذاته*
*والروح القدس ليس صفة لله بل الله ذاته*

*فالاقانيم هي ذوات وهي ذات الشئ)** ار على الاقتباس -اذا كان الامر كذلك:فستواجهنامشاكل كبيرة حينما نقرأ بعض النصوص مثل -انى ذاهب لأبى وابيكم والى والهكم-فان كان الاب والابن ذات واحدة فكيف تذهب الذات الى الذات؟!وكيف يذهب الاله الواحد الى الاله الاخر رغم أنهم واحد!*وكذلك:قوله: الهى الهى لم تركتنى؟- من التارك ؟ومن المتروك؟ اذا كانت ذات واحده لاتفترق؟! وكيف يستغيث الاله باله اخر اذا كان الله واحد؟ *0قوله:ابى اعظم منى-كيف يكون الله والمسيح واحد واحدهما اعظم من الاخر؟وكذلك-قوله عن نهاية العالم-بأن الابن لايعلمها0ويعلمها الاب فقط- وهم مع هذا ذات واحدهّ؟! *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل القطعانى
سؤالك فيه فرعيتان
1- العلاقة الأزلية الأبدية بين الأقانيم فى ذات الله الواحد ، وهى علاقة العقل والروح بالذات ، كمثال تقريبى طبعاً ، لأنه لا توجد كلمات تستطيع أن تحصر وتحدد الله ، لأنه فوق التحديدات والتعبيرات
فإننا نستخدم اللغات البشرية - مع علمنا بعجزها عن إحتواء الله الغير محوى - لتقريب الأفكار فقط لا غير ، ولن تكون أبداً بمعنى التطابق التام 
++ ومن ذلك أيضاً التعبير بأن الأقانيم هى صفات جوهرية ( وإضافة كلمة جوهرية هنا ، لإكساب كلمة صفات معانى أكبر من دائرتها البشرية ) ، فإن إستخدام البعض لهذا التعبير لا يعنى أنهم يقولون بأن الأقانيم هى مجرد صفات ، بل للتعبير عن فكرة أسمى من لغاتنا وعقولنا معاً .
++ وأيضاً كل كلمة أخرى نستخدمها للتعبير عن الأمور الإلهية ستظل قاصرة عن الإحاطة التامة بالله الغير محدود
فحتى عندما تقول أنه أزلى ، فستجد أن المعنى الحرفى لهذه الكلمة هو خارج حدود المدارك البشرية ، وأنه مجرد تعبير أنشأه أهل الإيمان للتعبير عن شيئ لا يوجد له مثيل فى المحيط البشرى كله ، فهذه الكلمة هى مجرد إصطلاح لا يمكن قبوله من غير المؤمنين ، لأنه خارج الطبيعة كلها .
++ وهكذا كل أمور الله ، نعبر عنها تقريبياً فقط بلغاتنا القاصرة .
فأى تعبير نستخدمه للتعبير عن أمور الله ، سيظل غير متطابق مع الله تماماً ، بل قاصر وتقريبى فقط .
++ لذلك ، فإننا فى كل كلامنا ، نؤكد على وجود هذا الفارق ، فنقول : مع مراعاة الفارق بين التعبيرات وبين الحقيقة الإلهية الأسمى من جميع اللغات .
++++++ وبالإجمال ، فإننا نستخدم التعبير الكتابى : هيبوستاسيس ، للتعبير عن الأقانيم ، بمعنى تقريبى هو : الذى لا قيام بدونه ، فالآب هو الذات الذى لا قيام بدونه ، والإبن أو الكلمة أو اللوغوس هو العقل والحكمة الذى لا قيام بدونه ، والروح هو الحياة الذى لا قيام بدونه ، وهم واحد بغير تعدد ولا تركيب .
++ وبالطبع كل هذه التعبيرات - كما أكدت مسبقاً - هى مع الفارق ، ولن تحيط بالله أبداً ولن تحتويه أبداً .
++++ فإننا نؤمن بوجود الله لأنه أثبت لنا وجوده ، ونعبر عن هذا الوجود بتعبيرات قاصرة لا تحد الله ، ولكننا نقبلها من منطلق الإيمان المسبق ، فليست التعبيرات هى التى صنعت الإيمان بوجود الله ، بل إن إعلان الله عن ذاته بعمله المعجزى هو الذى أدى بنا للإيمان به ، برغم قصور التعبيرات .
+++ وهكذا فى بقية الحقائق الإيمانية ، نحن نؤمن لأنه أثبت لنا حقيقته ، برغم ضعف وقصور التعبيرات البشرية .
++++++++++++
2- وعن الجزء الثانى ، وهو الخاص بالتعبيرات التى يستخدمها السيد المسيح للتعبير عن الحقيقة الناتجة عن سر التجسد الإلهى ، بالإتحاد المعجزى بين اللاهوت والناسوت ، بدون إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ولا إنفصال .
++ ففى هذه الحالة نجد تعبيرات تحتاج للتفكير المتأنى ، فلا نخطف كلمة ونبنى عليها أشياء من عندنا ، بل يجب أن نضع فى حسباننا شخصية المتكلم ، الذى لا مثيل له .
++  وإلاَّ فإننا سنعجز عن فهم ما يقوله ، مثل قوله : [ قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن ] ، فلو ظننا أنه مجرد إنسان عادى فسنجد أن كلامه لا يمكن قبوله ، وحتى لو فكرنا أن هو الله فقط ، فسنجد أنفسنا نقول ، وما دخل هذا الإنسان حتى يتكلم وينطق بفمه بمثل هذه الكلمة التى لا يليق أن ينطق بها إلاَّ الله وحده !!!!
++ وفى المقابل ، فعندما يقول ، أنا عطشان  أو أنا حزين أو أنا لا أعرف ، فسنجد أن مثل هذا الكلام لا يمكن أن يصدر إلاَّ من إنسان فقط ، فكيف أنه سبق وقال أنه كائن قبل إبراهيم السابق على وجوده على الأرض بألاف السنين !!!!
+++ وهكذا ، بدون الأخذ فى الحسبان بحقيقة معجزة التجسد الإلهى ، بالإتحاد المعجزة بين اللاهوت والناسوت ، ذلك الإتحاد الغير منفصم ، وبدون إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ، هذا الإتحاد المعجزى الذى لا مثيل له فى مداركنا كلها ، بدون الإنتباه لهذه الحقيقة ، حقيقة أن هذا الشخص الواحد هو الله المتجسد ، بدون الإنتباه لذلك ، لن نفهم أى كلمة فى المسيحية كلها .


----------



## عثمان القطعانى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

_الاستاذ-مكرم:اولا-شكرا لك00على ردك على مشاركتى وقبول محاورة من يخالفك فى مذهبك_0وثانيا-سأحاول الاختصار فى  الرد على مشاركتك بقدر الامكان كالاتى:1--1- *قولك-* ) العلاقة الأزلية الأبدية بين الأقانيم فى ذات الله الواحد ، وهى علاقة العقل والروح بالذات ، كمثال تقريبى طبعاً ، لأنه لا توجد كلمات تستطيع أن تحصر وتحدد الله ، لأنه فوق التحديدات والتعبيرات
فإننا نستخدم اللغات البشرية - مع علمنا بعجزها عن إحتواء الله الغير محوى - لتقريب الأفكار فقط لا غير ، ولن تكون أبداً بمعنى التطابق التام(* نقول:نحن كلنا كمؤمنين بالكتب السماوية 0نلتزم بالنص ونسلم له عقولنا:اذا توافر فيه شرطان:الاول: قطعى الثبوت 0بأن يصل الينا بطريق نقطع بأنه وحي من الله0وثانيا- قطعى الدلالة0بأن يكون النص لايحتمل الا معنى واحد للدلالة على الحكم الذى استخرج منه00ومن هنا: اذا استقرأنا النصوص الواردة عن الانبياء لانجد لهذه التعبيرات أصلا 00وانما هى استنتاجات ومصطلحات فلسفية  تمت صياغتها بمعرفة المجامع التى عقدت فى العصور المسيحية المتأخرة* ومن ثم : فلسنا ملزمين بقبولها وتسليم عقولنا لها-* قولك-*









0( وعن الجزء الثانى ، وهو الخاص بالتعبيرات التى يستخدمها السيد المسيح للتعبير عن الحقيقة الناتجة عن سر التجسد الإلهى ، بالإتحاد المعجزى بين اللاهوت والناسوت ، بدون إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ولا إنفصال .
++ ففى هذه الحالة نجد تعبيرات تحتاج للتفكير المتأنى ، فلا نخطف كلمة ونبنى عليها أشياء من عندنا ، بل يجب أن نضع فى حسباننا شخصية المتكلم ، الذى لا مثيل له( .* نقول*: نحن لانسلم بأن سر التجسد المذكور وردت به نصوص عن الانبياء00قطعية الدلالة وانما ذلك 0ناتج عن مفهوم  لبعض النصوص 0روجت له فرقة من المفسرين فى القرن الرابع  وصا دف ان عضدتها سلطة زمنية فى ذاك الزمن0 فتغلبت على خصومها0* قولك-*(++ وإلاَّ فإننا سنعجز عن فهم ما يقوله ، مثل قوله : [ قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن ] ، فلو ظننا أنه مجرد إنسان عادى فسنجد أن كلامه لا يمكن قبوله ، وحتى لو فكرنا أن هو الله فقط ، فسنجد أنفسنا نقول ، وما دخل هذا الإنسان حتى يتكلم وينطق بفمه بمثل هذه الكلمة التى لا يليق أن ينطق بها إلاَّ الله وحده !!!!) .* نقول*: لا00لن نعجز أبدا 00الا اذا اصر أصحاب ذلك الرأى أن مثل هذه النصوص00لم تنزل الا فى حق المسبيح !0والا فقد ورد مثلها فى اخرين ولم يتحير فيهم أحد ولم يخرجهم أحد عن طبيعتهم البشرية بل فسرت بمعنى لائق بالفصل بين الخالق والمخلوق 00مثال ذلك: [ قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن ] .* نقول*:حتى لوأخذنا تفسيرها بالمعنى الظاهر 0فلا تدل على ألوهية المسيح00فليس ابراهيم هو أول الخليقة بل قبله نوح وادم والملائكة ثم لو نظرنا فى
*سفر الأمثال**: **سنجد سليمان النبى يقول:**
8 : 22 -30 : **أنا كنت مع الله من الأزل قبل خلق* *العالم وكنت ألعب بين يديه في كل حين وكنت عنده خالقاً*) وهذا أظهر فى الدلالة ممن كان قبل ابراهيم00لأنه كان مع الله قبل خلق العالم كله!بل كان خالقا‍!00فان قيل هذا لايفسر على ظاهره 00بل معناه كان مقدرا فى علم الله قبل خلق العالم 00يقال: وما المانع أن يفسر النص الوارد فى المسيح بمثل هذا؟!مع أننا سنتغاضا عن قوله-كنت عنده خالقا- نأمل أن تستمر معى فى هذا الحوار الهادئ- واقبل تحياتى واحترامى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل القطعانى
شكراً لك إسلوبك المجامل
1-- وبخصوص التأكد من أنه هو الوحى الإلهى ، فإننا واثقون من ذلك ، مع الفارق فى أننا لا نعتبر الوحى كلاماً أزلياً فى نصوصه ، بل الفكرة ذاتها ومعناها وحكمها هو الموجود فى علم الله الذى لا يتبدل ولا يزيد ولا ينقص ، فإن الله لا ينحصر داخل لغة ما .
2 --- وبخصوص لزوم أن يكون النص المفرد له معنى واحد ولا يقبل التأويل ، فذلك ما لا يمكن القول به ، وهذه النقطة بالذات منقوضة تماماً عند سيادتك ، فكل قول فيه قولان تفسيريان ، بل وفيه أقوال كثيرة جداً بحسب المفسرين العلماء المعتمدين ، حتى أن البعض يقول أن إختلاف العلماء رحمة ، لأنه يفتح لك المجال لقبول ما تريده وترفض ما لا تريده ، وفى كل الأحوال سيكون كلامك موثقاً بأحكام الدين من أربابه .
++ وأما عندنا ، فالإسلوب مختلف تماماً ، إذ لا نأخذ أى نص منفرداً ، بل نتعامل مع الكتاب المقدس كوحدة واحدة ، تفسر بعضها بعضاً ، وتتكامل ولا تتعارض ، فإن ظهر تعارض بين تفسير نص ما وبين بقية النصوص ، كان ذلك دليلاً على خطأ هذا التفسير .
++ والإيمان المسيحى كان مستقراً قبل المجامع ، ولكنها بدأت بغرض الرد على أخطاء فى التفسير وقع فيها بعض الأشخاص .
++ وكان أول مجمع فى زمن الرسل أنفسهم ، للرد على أصحاب بدعة التهود بالختان وحفظ أشياء فى الناموس اليهودى ، بالرغم من أن السيد المسيح قد أوضح أنها كانت موضوعة لأسباب ، وستنتهى بزوال الأسباب ، مثل حفظ السبت ، الذى أوضح الرب أنه كان من أجل الإنسان وليس أن الإنسان من أجل السبت ، ومثل الطلاق الذى أوضح أن موسى سمح به من أجل قساوة قلوبهم ، وأنه بعد صبغ المؤمنين بنعمة الروح القدس فإنهم سينالون قوة من الله ،ليعودون لأصل خلقة الإنسان : آدم واحد لحواء واحدة بدون طلاق وإلى نهاية عمرهما ، فلو شاء التعددية لخلق له حواءات كثيرات... إلخ
++ إذن ، فالمجامع لم تكن شيئاً مستحدثاً فى المسيحية ، بل إنه قاعدة تعود للزمن الأول ، وإستمرت تُمارس بنفس النظام الأول ولنفس الغرض الأول ، أى للرد على كل فكر خاطئ ، رداً كتابياً ، عن طريق فحص الكتاب المقدس كله كوحدة واحدة وإظهار تعارض هذا الفكر الخاطئ مع بعض آياته ، فالقاعدة العامة هى عدم التعارض والتضاد فى فكر الله الواحد الحق
++++++++++++++++++++
آسف على الإطالة ، وأعتقد أن فى ردود الإخوة الأحباء السابقة ردوداً كافية على بقية النقاط ، فلا داعى للتقيل عليك وعلى الجميع .


----------



## yujin (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا استاذ مكرم لكني لم افهم بعد
لماذا قال السيد المسيح ابي اعظم مني و هل هذا ينفي وحدة الجوهر بين الاب و الابن ؟؟؟
و اماذا قال ايضا اني ذاهب الى ابي و ابيكم , الهي و الهكم ؟؟
العبارات دي حسستني كانه رسول او نبي 
هذا بالاضافة الى انه قصر العلم  بنهاية الزمان على الاب فقط ؟؟
ارجوا التوضيح اكثر من فضلك
و الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## Desert Rose (29 نوفمبر 2010)

yujin قال:


> شكرا استاذ مكرم لكني لم افهم بعد
> لماذا قال السيد المسيح ابي اعظم مني و هل هذا ينفي وحدة الجوهر بين الاب و الابن ؟؟؟
> و اماذا قال ايضا اني ذاهب الى ابي و ابيكم , الهي و الهكم ؟؟
> العبارات دي حسستني كانه رسول او نبي
> ...


 
اختى يوجين مرحبا بيكى عزيزتى 
عزيزتى يجب ان تفهمى ان الكتاب المقدس عندما سرد حياة المسيح على الارض وضح الطبيعتين للمسيح الناسوت واللاهوت وكلامه فى اى فقرة فى الكتاب عن اى طبيعة فيهم لاينفى الاخرى 

عندما قال المسيح أن أبى اعظم منى وباقى الكلام الذى يدل على ناسوته او ربما يجعلك تعتقدين انه مجرد نبى او رسول فهو هنا يتكلم عن الحالة الموجود فيها فى الجسد فى ذلك الوقت فهو الله المتجسد الذى اخلى نفسه واخذ صورة عبد فهو عندما يتكلم هذا الكلام يتحدث عن الحالة الوقتية التى يعيشها فى صورة العبد بعد ان اخلى نفسه كما يقول فى فيلبى 2 : 6 
" الذى اذ كان فى صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا لله لكنه أخلى نفسه أخذا صورة عبد صائرا فى شبه الناس"

فهو الله العظيم الازلى الابدى لكنه فى فترة من الزمان اختار بنفسه ان ينزل الينا ويأخذ صورة عبد لاتمام عملية الفداء 

لكن طبيعتة الازليه الابدية لا تتأثر ابدا 

وهو حين يقول انا ذاهب الى ابى وابيكم هو هنا يتحدث عن رجوعه للمكانة التى كانت  ولا زالت له قبل ان يتجسد ويخلى نفسه 

ولذلك فى يوحنا 17 : 5 
" والآن مجدنى أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذى كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم "

فمجده موجود قبل تأسيس العالم ولكنه الان فى حالة مؤقته فى صورة عبد لآتمام الفداء للبشرية كلها


----------



## yujin (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا الايضاح عزيزتي نانسي
لكن لي استفسار صغير
احيانا اشعر و انا اقرا بعض النصوص في الانجيل ان السيد المسيح و الاب و الروح القدس كانهم ثلاث اشخاص مختلفين لكل منهم عمله الخاص به و اشعر انهم متباعدين خصوصا عند ورود كلمة ظرف مكان في سياق النص مثل
اول انجيل يوحنا
في البدء كان الكلمة , و الكلمة كان عند الله , و كان الكلمة الله
اريد منك ايضاحا اكثر يزيل هذا اللبس عندي
و هل كلمة اقنوم تكافيء كلمة شخص ؟؟
و هل الاب و الابن و الروح القدس مكونات الله ؟؟؟ ام صفاته ؟؟؟؟ ام ماذا ؟؟؟
انا متحيرة في فهم مدلول كلمو اقنوم
ارجوا منك الافادة
و الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## Desert Rose (29 نوفمبر 2010)

yujin قال:


> شكرا على هذا الايضاح عزيزتي نانسي
> لكن لي استفسار صغير
> احيانا اشعر و انا اقرا بعض النصوص في الانجيل ان السيد المسيح و الاب و الروح القدس كانهم ثلاث اشخاص مختلفين لكل منهم عمله الخاص به و اشعر انهم متباعدين خصوصا عند ورود كلمة ظرف مكان في سياق النص مثل
> اول انجيل يوحنا
> ...


 
عزيزتى يوجين كلمة أقنوم كلمة سريانية ومعناها 
distinction 
أى تمييز اى كل أقنوم له تميز عن الاخر ولكن بدون اى انفصال بينهم 

عزيزتى الاقانيم ليست صفات الله صفات الله هى العدل الرحمة المحبة هذة هى الصفات 
أما الاقانيم هى طبيعة الله , ذات الله هى تعريف من هو الله 
هل هو اله مصمت أم انه اله مكتفى بذاته 

فالله موجود( الاب ) عاقل ( الآبن كلمة الله وفكره ) حى ( الروح القدس روح الله )

مثلك ومثلى تماما مع الفارق طبعا فنحن جسد ونفس وروح 
هذة هى طبيعتنا 
هذة هى انا , انا جسد ونفس وروح وعندما أعرف نفسى لا يمكن ان اقول اننى جسد فقط او نفس فقط او روح فقط 

ياعزيزتى الكتاب المقدس يذكر عمل كل أقنوم وتميزه ولكنه يؤكد على أن الله واحد وليس ثلاثة 

الرب يباركك عزيزتى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 نوفمبر 2010)

امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## yujin (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا نانسي على ايضاحك
بس عندي سؤال تاني
ما المقصود بجلوس الابن على يمين الاب ؟؟؟
هل له دلاله رمزية ؟؟ ام مادية حقيقية ؟؟ ام ماذا ؟؟؟


----------



## Desert Rose (29 نوفمبر 2010)

yujin قال:


> شكرا يا نانسي على ايضاحك
> بس عندي سؤال تاني
> ما المقصود بجلوس الابن على يمين الاب ؟؟؟
> هل له دلاله رمزية ؟؟ ام مادية حقيقية ؟؟ ام ماذا ؟؟؟


 
عزيزتى كان يوجد سؤال هنا فى القسم مشابه لسؤالك 

يمين الآب هو تعبير مجازى 
كلمة يمين فى الكتاب المقدس تعنى السلطة والقوة والعظمة 
فهى مكانة وليست مكان


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخت الحبيبة يوجين
أؤكد على ماقالته أختنا الحبيبة نانسى
فإنه قال : أبى أعظم منى ، فى سياق كلامه عن ذهابه للسماء وبالتالى مفارقته لهم بالجسد ، مما أصابهم بحزن شديد ، فقال لهم ذلك وهو يعزيهم عن هذه المفارقة بقوله : لو كنتم تحبوننى لكنتم تفرحون بأنى ذاهب إلى الآب لأن أبى أعظم منى .
++ فإنه يطالبهم - بدالة محبته - بأن يفرحوا ولا يحزنوا ، لأنه بإنتهاء إخلاء ذاته من مظاهر المجد ، وبعد إتمام الفداء الذى كان يقتضى هذا الإخلاء ، أى إخفاء مجده اللاهوتى الطبيعى فيه والظهور أمام عيون البشر والشياطين بمظهر الضعف وكأنه مجرد إنسان فقط ، بل وأفقر وأضعف من كل الناس ( حتى أنه مكتوب أن هيرودس : إحتقره !!!!! وحتى أن الشياطين كانت متحيرة فى أمره : هو ولا مش هو ، وعندما تقترب من فهم حقيقة عظمته المحجوبة ، كان يخرسها )  ، ولكن بعدذلك ، سيظهر مجده الحقيقى ، بمجرد إتمامه الفداء على الصليب وصرخته المدويةالإنتصارية ، فظهرت قوته للناس ، وإعترف الجنود الرومان به ، كما ظهرت قوته أمام عالم الأرواح كله إذ حطم أبواب الجحيم بقوة لاهوته وأخرج الأسرى منه ، من الذين ماتوا على رجاء خلاصه ، وأصعدهم إلى السماء وفتح لهم فردوس النعيم .
++ إذن فسياق الحديث كله كان عن حالة التجسد التى فيها أخلى ذاته من مظاهر العظمة فى عيون الناس فقط ، لان عظمته اللاهوتية لا تتأثر بأفكار الناس ، فإنه حجبها بإرادته ليصنع لنا الفداء العظيم ، وأعادها للظهور بعد ذلك ، فى الوقت المناسب بحسب حكمته الفائقة .
++ وهو لذلك يدعوهم للفرح بهذا الصعود ، وبالرغم من مفارقته لهم بالجسد ، لأن الناسوت سينال فيه رفعة ومجداً عظيماً جداً ، ولأنه من خلال ما سيحصل عليه لناسوته ، سيغمر البشرية بنعمة فائقة ومجد وخلود فى الفرح الابدى .
++ فإنه بذلك قد تمم فداءه وخلاصه للبشرية ، وترقيتها من الحالة الترابية الضعيفة إلى الحالة الروحانية المجيدة .
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
فالمسيح الواحد الغير منقسم على ذاته ، هو كل ملئ اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت الكامل ، إتحاداً معجزياً ليس له مثيل ، إتحاد معجزى بدون إنقسام وإزدواجية وبدون إختلاط وإمتزاج وتغيير
فهذا الشخص الواحد الذى تبصره العيون وتسمع كلامه  ، هو نفسه ، له كل ملئ اللاهوت وكل ملئ الناسوت ، معاً بطريقة معجزية كما سبق وأوضحنا
+++++++++++++++ وهذا هو حجر الزاوية فى فهم كل شيئ فى المسيحية كلها


----------



## عثمان القطعانى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

من فضلك 0استاذ مكرم :نريد أوضح نص يدل على لاهوت المسيح؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل القطعانى
الآيات المباشرة والواضحة كثيرة جداً
مثل : [ كل شيئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيئ مما كان ] يو1: 3
وقد كنت أنزلت بحثاً عن هذه النقطة بالذات ، أى الآيات الواضحة عن لاهوت المسيح ، ولكنى لا اعرف رابطه هنا
وهو نفسه موجود فى هذا رابط آخر ، سأتأكد منه ، لأننى وجدت به موضوعاً آخر


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط التالى يحوى كتابين ، الثانى فيهما هو المطلوب ، وهو بعنوان : لاهوت المسيح :

http://christ-theology.blogspot.com/


----------



## عثمان القطعانى (30 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذ مكرم:قرأت الرابط00فكان معظمه يتكلم عن مايسمى عندكم بسر - التناول- ثم بعد ذلك 00دونت النصوص التقليدية التى تستدلون بها على الوهية المسيح00بينما هناك نصوص أوضح منها تدل على بشرية المسيح وانفصاله الواضح عن الله الخالق-مثل:الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك , ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته -ولكنكم الآن تطلبون ان تقتلوني وانا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله..) وقد طرحت هذا التساؤل من قبل فكانت اجابتكم بما مفاده أنه لابد من الجمع بين النصوص وعدم الأخذ بجانب واهمال الاخر00والجمع  بين النصوص -فى نظركم- لايتأتى الا بعتقاد تكون المسيح من ناسوت ولا هوت- 00ولكن قد يصادفنا اشكال لو أخذنا بهذا المنهج - وهذا لم نر عليه اجابه واضحة- وهذا الاشكال يتمثل فى ورود نصوص فى اخرين من هذا القبيل00ولنضرب مثالا- بسليمان النبى-

*ففي سفر الملوك الأول الإصحاح الحادي* *عشر يقول عن سليمان"وكان في زمان شيخوخة سليمان ان نساءه أملن قلبه وراء آلهة اخرى ولم يكن قلبه* *كاملا مع الرب الهه كقلب داود ابيه**.**[FONT=&quot] - فيكون ههذا دليل واضح على بشريته000ولكننا نجد- سليمان- في سفر الأمثا8 عدد 22 -30 : ** أنا يقول-كنت مع الله من الأزل قبل خلق العالم [/FONT]*​​
*http://is-tr.com/vb/showthread.php?p=68752#toptop*​
​


----------



## عثمان القطعانى (30 نوفمبر 2010)

فاذا وجدنا نصا يبين ان سليمان بشر يميل قلبه وراء الشهوة ونصا اخر يقول عن نفس الشخص-* أنا كنت مع الله من الأزل قبل خلق العالم وكنت ألعب بين يديه في كل حين وكنت عنده خالقاً )) فما المانع ان نجمع بينهما على غرار ما فعلنا مع المسيح؟ فهل من اجابة واضحة تزيل الالتباس؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (30 نوفمبر 2010)

عثمان القطعانى قال:


> فاذا وجدنا نصا يبين ان سليمان بشر يميل قلبه وراء الشهوة ونصا اخر يقول عن نفس الشخص-* أنا كنت مع الله من الأزل قبل خلق العالم وكنت ألعب بين يديه في كل حين وكنت عنده خالقاً )) فما المانع ان نجمع بينهما على غرار ما فعلنا مع المسيح؟ فهل من اجابة واضحة تزيل الالتباس؟*


 
عزيزى عثمان من قال لك ان سليمان كان يتحدث عن نفسه فى هذا الاصحاح 
ارجع للتفاسير ياعزيزى ستجد ان سليمان كان يشير للمسيح ف هذا الاصحاح 
اقرأ بداية الاصحاح فهو يتحدث عن الحكمة 
والمسيح هو كلمة الله وحكمة الله وعقل الله وفكر الله


----------



## Desert Rose (30 نوفمبر 2010)

فى نفس الاصحاح ياعزيزى فى عدد 30 يقول : 
كنت عنده صانعا 
هذا هو المسيح 
لانه فى العهد الجديد تتضح الامور اذ يقول فى رسالة كورنثوس الاولى 8 : 6 
" ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذى به جميع الآشياء ونحن به "

فالمسيح ياعزيزى هو الصانع الذى تكون العالم به وخلقت كل الآشياء به 

الرب يباركك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل القطعانى
موضوع التناول هو أحد الموضعين - كما سبق وذكرت لسيادتك بأن الرابط به كتابين - وأما الموضوع الثانى فهو كتاب : لاهوت المسيح
فإنه ليس مجرد مجموعة آيات ، بل كتاب يحوى الآيات التى تثبت بجلاء لاهوت المسيح ، مع شرح لها .
+++ وهذا هو بالضبط ما كنت أنت قد طلبته مننا
+++ ولكن سيادتك لم تقرأ ما طلبته ، وبالتالى لم تعلق عليه
+++ بل قفزت لموضوع آخر ، وهو الآيات التى تتكلم عن المسيح من وجهة النظر إلى ناسوته ( الذى اللاهوت متحد به إتحاداً معجزياً ).
+++ ثم أن سيادتك لم تكتفى بالإبتعاد عن موضوع سؤالك الأصلى ، بل بدأت تتشعب فى الموضوع البديل لتربطه قسراً بأشياء أخرى
++++++++++++++++++++++++ فهل حقاً تسأل لكى تعرف ، أم بهدف المناقشة لمجرد المناقشة ؟
+++ بالطبع عندنا أجوبة مفيدة لمن يريد أن يعرف ، ولكن الكلام المركز حول موضوع واحد ( حتى نقطع دابره كما يقولون ) هو الذى يؤدى للمعرفة ، أما الخروج من موضوع إلى موضوع ثانى إلى موضوع ثالث ، فلن يفيد السائل المخلص .
+++++++ لذلك ، رجاء قراءة الرد على سؤالك الأول ، وفحصه جيداً ، ثم إعطائنا ردك أو نقدك أو تعليقك عليه ، ومن ثم ننتقل لموضوع آخر .


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ان القطعانى;2492946]اقتباس-(عزيزى عثمان من قال لك ان سليمان كان يتحدث عن نفسه فى هذا الاصحاح ؟) *الرد-*  استاذ-*nancy2*-----الذى قال لى ذلك هو 00أن سفر الامثال لاينسب للمسيح وانما ينسب لسليمان  وكان سياق النص بضمير المتكلم المعبر عن نفسه وليس عن اخر0هكذا00-  الرب قنانـى أول طريقـه من قبـل أعمالـه منذ القـدم منذ الأزل مسـحت " ( الأمثال 8 : 22 , 23 ). ---الخ فالاصل أن الكلام ينسب لصاحب الكتاب 00الا بدليل واضح ولايوجد هنا دليل 00بل ماالذى يمنع صاحب الكتاب أن يصرح بوضوح أنه يقصد المسيح؟!حتى لايلتبس الفهم على المخاطبين00​ 
[/quote]

الأخ عثمان ، بالرغم من سوء تنسيقك للمشاركات والذي جعلني كلما ادخل لك موضوعا ، اخرج منه بسرعة إلا اني سأرد على هذه المشاركة ، لاني لا احب التدليس !


تقول :



> الذى قال لى ذلك هو 00أن سفر الامثال لاينسب للمسيح وانما ينسب لسليمان



هذا صحيح ، ولكن ما علاقته بأنه كلام المسيح على فم سليمان ؟؟

اعطيك مثال للتقريب لو لم تكن فهمت سؤالي !

كل الكتاب المقدس هو مكتوب بواسطة بشر موحى إليهم ، فهل هو كلام الله ام كلام البشر هؤلاء !! !! !!

تقول : 



> الرب قنانـى أول طريقـه من قبـل أعمالـه منذ القـدم منذ الأزل مسـحت " ( الأمثال 8 : 22 , 23 )



بالطلع لم تأت بتفسير واحد حول اي آية تتكلم فيها لأنك تعرف مصير حوارك إن احضرت تفسيرا !!

تقول :


> وكان سياق النص بضمير المتكلم المعبر عن نفسه وليس عن اخر



من فمك أدينك ، تعالى لأريك ،


عليك الآن بتحديد كل من تبع ضمير المتكلم في شخص ،

 12- انا الحكمة اسكن الذكاء و اجد معرفة التدابير.
 13- مخافة الرب بغض الشر الكبرياء و التعظم و طريق الشر و فم الاكاذيب ابغضت.
 14- لي المشورة و الراي انا الفهم لي القدرة.
 15- بي تملك الملوك و تقضي العظماء عدلا.
 16- بي تتراس الرؤساء و الشرفاء كل قضاة الارض.
 17- انا احب الذين يحبونني و الذين يبكرون الي يجدونني.
 18- عندي الغنى و الكرامة قنية فاخرة و حظ.
 19- ثمري خير من الذهب و من الابريز و غلتي خير من الفضة المختارة.
 20- في طريق العدل اتمشى في وسط سبل الحق.
 21- فاورث محبي رزقا و املا خزائنهم.

والآن الأسئلة لك :



من هو " الحكمة " المتكلم ؟
من هو " الفهم " المتكلم ؟ الذي له القدرة ؟
من هو الذي " يحب الذين يحبونه " و الذي يجدوه من يبكرون إليه ؟
من هو الذي يتمشى في طريق العدل ؟

مطلوب نص ..





> فالاصل أن الكلام ينسب لصاحب الكتاب



أولا : لا تؤصل ما ليس أصيل فانت في معقر الأصول واربابه !
ثانيا : من قال أن الكلام لم ينسب لسليمان ؟
ثالثا : من قال أن طالما الكلام لسليمان فهو ليس نبوة ليس للمسيح ؟




> 00بل ماالذى يمنع صاحب الكتاب أن يصرح بوضوح أنه يقصد المسيح؟!حتى لايلتبس الفهم على المخاطبين



لو كان المخاطبين مثلك لما نفع معهم أي شيء !






> *الرد-التفاسير  يازميلى المحترم تختلف حسب اعتقاد المفسر00فان كان المفسر- مثلا-ينتمى  لمدرسة أثناسيوس- فربما سيفسر النص مثل تفسيرك وان كان المفسر ينتمى لمدرسة  أريوس ربما قال بخلاف قولك00بل و لو نظرنا الى تفسيرالمنتمين الى يوسابيوس القيصرى  الذى يلقب- أبو‏  ‏التاريخ‏ ‏الكنسي‏'‏و‏'‏شيخ‏ ‏مؤرخي‏ ‏الكنيسة‏',‏و‏'‏ابن‏ ‏قيسارية‏  ‏البار- لوجدنا ه يميل الى الاريوسيين00ومن ثم00فلن نصل الى الاقناع الصحيح  الا باتباع البرهان الواضح الذى يستدل به المفسر وليس فقط مجرد الاقوال  يكون برهانا-يتبع*



سأعطيك أخر تحذير ، لو تكلم في كلاما تجهله ودلست فيه سألقنا درساً قاسياً في ان تحترم من تتكلم معهم ولا تدلس عليهم ..


من الآن ، انت مطالب بأن تحضر مع كل آية من الكتاب المقدس تفسيرها وإلا سيتم معاقبتك 




> *الرد:الحكمة تطلق على كل قول سديد*


خطأ ، كلامك يكون صحيحا لو كانت الحكمة هنا صفة ، ولكنها هى هنا بضمير المتكلم ، فجاء " انا الحكمة " فهناك حكمة تتكلم ، إن كنت تريد التفسير الحرفي فألزمك به ..




> *وسليمان نفسه يلقب- سليمان الحكيم*



بالظبت ، وكما ترى انك قلت الحكيم و ليس الحكمة !





> *وليس فى النص الوارد عن سليمان أى دليل واضح يقصد المسيح الا 00فى تصور المفسر الذى يريد الانتصار لاعتقاده 00بأى طريقة من الطرق*



من الآن كل كلمة لك بحساب ..


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل القطعانى
1-- فى مداخلتك برقم 34 ، طلبت سيادتك أن أقدم أوضح آية عن لاهوت المسيح ، هذا كان طلبك أنت .
2 -- وفى ردى برقم 35 ، ذكرت لك آية محددة واضحة كل الوضوح
ثم فى رقم 36 قدمت لك رابطاً ، وأعلمتك بوضوح بأنه يحوى كتابين ، وأن الثانى هو المطلوب وأنه بعنوان : لاهوت المسيح
3 -- ولكنك فى مداخلتك برقم 37 ، لم تلتفت لإشارتى بأن الكتاب الثانى هو المطلوب ، وتكلمت كأننى قدمت كتاباً غير مطلوب ، وكأن الكتاب الثانى هو مجرد ملحق صغير ببعض النصوص
4 -- بل إنك وصفت الآيات الواضحة التى بهذا الكتاب ، بأنها نصوص تقليدية نستدل بها على لاهوت المسيح
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
فإن كانت الآية الأولى فى ردى 35 لم تستحق منك أى تعليق ، وكذلك الكتاب الشامل الذى وضعته لك لم يستحق منك تعليقاً 
فلماذا كنت تطلب - من البداية - آية واضحة عن لاهوت المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
++++++ ثم تعترض سيادتك على طلبى منك بالدراسة والفحص للنقطة الأولى ، قبل القفز لنقاط ثانية وثالثة ، وتعتبر أننى بذلك سأقيم نفسى أب إعتراف لك ، فما علاقة هذا بذاك !!! هل مطالبتى بالفحص المنطقى المتسلسل ، فيه عيب عند سيادتك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
++++ وإسمحلى بسؤالك عن خلفيتك ، لكى نستطيع تقديم إجابات تتناسب معها 
فالرد على الأخ المسلم يراعى خلفيته ، والرد على الأخ اليهودى أو المتهود يراعى أيضاً خلفيته ، وهكذا ، وذلك من أجل توفير الجهد والوقت


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2010)

منتظر ردك حرفيا على اسئلتي وبالتفاسير المعتمدة وليس على هواك ..


----------



## المطيعة (8 ديسمبر 2010)

تقولون بأن الله لديه ابن و هل الله يلد؟ هذه من صفات البشر أليس ذاك
و لماذ اقتصر على ابن واحد فقط وهو الاله القادر فلماذا لم يأتي بعشرة؟
 وصلب ليكفر عن الخطيئة 
*فهل ان الله ما وجد الا ابنه المحبوب ليصلبه؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 ديسمبر 2010)

استاذة المطيعة ، لفائدتك والإجابة على سؤالك في موضوع خاص يكون لكي الحرية فيه نرجو وضع السؤال في القسم التالي :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=12

تفضلي مشكورة وسنجب على كل أسئلتك ..​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 ديسمبر 2010)

++++++++++


----------



## ابومسلم (11 ديسمبر 2010)

هل المسيح هو الله ام هو ابن الله ام هوجزء من الله ام هو عبد الله وما هي الروح القدس هل هي تعبد الله ام كانت تعبد المسيح ام تعبدهما سويا ام ان المسيح كان يعبد الروح القدس ولم يعبد الله وهل خلق الله المسيح والروح القدس ام ان الله لم يخلق المسيح لانه جزء منه ولماذا لا يكون ان الابن هو الذي ارسل ابوه الوحيد ولماذا لم تتجسد الروح القدس مثل المسيح  ومن هو ابو الاب عندكم بمعني اذا كان المسيح ابن الله فمن هو ابو الله  وهل المسيح كان نصرانيا وبالتالي فان الروح القدس تكون نصرانيه وبالتالي يكون قد نسبتم الي الله التنصر
ارجو الاجابه عن هذه الاسئله بشكل واضح


----------



## بايبل333 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

> هل المسيح هو الله


نحن نقول ان الله هو الحق فقال انا هو الحق اذن هو الله واحد من كذا دليل





> ام هو ابن الله


بدء انجيل يسوع المسيح أبن الله
انجيل مرقس الاصحاح الآول





> وما هي الروح القدس


ويسالونك عن الروح قل انما الروح من امر ربى فهل الرسول مكنش عارف 
فهل تقتنع باجباتى 





> ام هو عبد الله


لا حبيبى ليس عبد الله عندك دليل فى الانجيل بيقول كدة.؟





> هل هي تعبد الله ام كانت تعبد المسيح ام تعبدهما سويا ام ان المسيح كان يعبد الروح القدس ولم يعبد الله وهل خلق الله المسيح والروح القدس ام ان الله لم يخلق المسيح لانه جزء منه ولماذا لا يكون ان الابن هو الذي ارسل ابوه الوحيد ولماذا لم تتجسد الروح القدس مثل المسيح ومن هو ابو الاب عندكم بمعني اذا كان المسيح ابن الله فمن هو ابو الله


اسئلة جاهلة جدا 





> ارجو الاجابه عن هذه الاسئله بشكل واضح


أنا مستعد بس هل انت فاهم الكلام اللى بتقولة جيداااااااا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 ديسمبر 2010)

المسيح هو الله المتجسد
هو كل ملء اللاهوت المتحسد بالناسوت إتحاداً معجزياً ليس له مثيل ولا نظير فى معارف البشر
+++++ فمن ناحية اللاهوت ، هو كلمة الله ، أى عقل وفكر وحكمة الله ، الواحد مع الآب والروح القدس ، لأن الله واحد ليس له ثانى ولا ثالث
ولكن من حيث طبيعته الذاتية ، فإنه الذات والعق والروح ، وهم إله واحد وليسوا ثلاثة آلهة
+++++ ومن ناحية الناسوت ، فإن له أعظم الصفات البشرية جميعاً ، لأنه هو الكامل فى صفاته -- لاهوتياً وبشرياً معاً -- فمن وجهة النظر لناسوته ( الذى اللاهوت متحد به بدون إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ولا إنفصال) فإنه يتصف بكل الصفات العظيمة للإنسان ، ومنها العبودية لله ، فإنها أعظم صفة يمكن أن يتصف بها إنسان 
+++++ ولكنك ستقول : كيف يكون العبد والسيد فى نفس الوقت ؟
فنجيبك بالقول : لأنه يجمع فى ذاته الناسوت واللاهوت معاً
فهذا هو سر المسيح ، سر معجزة التجسد


----------

